# The Minis



## Carly Rae (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi






From now on I am just going to post all my photos in this one topic rather than making a new one every time





So here are some that I took a few days ago





So there is a few of my crazy group


----------



## Carly Rae (Dec 31, 2015)

Yesterday morning I went down to see the horses to find that Toby had made a bed out of my perfect pile of poop I made the day before. Silly boy, now I need to pile it all back up and shovel it out.

He looked so proud like he was saying "Watcha gonna do about it?" haha.


----------



## lucky seven (Jan 1, 2016)

I just love looking at your photos. I can't say enough times just how talented I think you are.

The butt scratching and Toby laying on the poop are my favorites.


----------



## Carly Rae (Jan 1, 2016)

Aw thank you! That really means a lot!


----------



## Carly Rae (Jan 2, 2016)

I got some more photos today! I get photos almost every day but I don't want to swamp everyone with all my photos haha.

I tried to get some different perspectives of the minis in the paddock. Change of scenery, rather than getting photos of them in their little pen with no grass, I thought I might venture out to see what they were doing, Of course they were just eating



Nothing new there. I actually had my afternoon planned with my camera all ready to spend a heap of time out in the paddock taking photos of anything and everything, try be creative and get some nice photos to share with everyone who takes a look here, which is probably not many, but I share anyway



Nowhere else to put them





So I went out in the paddock took exactly 58 photos in about 5 minutes. Then my dad called out and told me to go get ready because we were going to go to the drag races, so bye bye photo plans... But I had a heap of fun at the drags. Got photos there as well, might post some later. But Its midnight here.

So here are the photos I managed to get this afternoon.

This one is probably my favorite,

Then the others:


----------



## Carly Rae (Jan 2, 2016)

Okay so this is a non horsey picture. But I was pretty happy with how this one turned out.

It is from this morning, I got my brother to do some jumps and stuff on his bike. He did a couple of burnouts, I love the effect this one gives.


----------



## Carly Rae (Jan 2, 2016)

Again, not horsey photos.

These were also from this morning, I got my time to go walk around the paddock and get photos. So here are some that I liked



Please tell me what you all think if you view this topic, I'd really appreciate it





I tried getting some warm colours going on in these 2.

The Black & White ones.

And the other ones of the old gum tree





Thanks for looking!!


----------



## Carly Rae (Jan 2, 2016)

It really makes me sad to look how much Toby has grown since I first had him





He used to be my little fluffy baby, now he is all grown. I cant complain, I love how he looks



I want to do a throw-back to May 31st 2014 when Toby was only 6 months old, the day he got his name and the day he got his forever home.

Now lets go to today to see how big he has gotten





Does anyone else feel a little sad to see their minis grow up. I'm sure some people could relate, especially for their own children



Its a happy sad though.


----------



## Carly Rae (Jan 3, 2016)

My mum said she is going to buy me a canvas print, so I can sell my photos on canvases! I have friends saying they will buy some of my prints!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 5, 2016)

Nice photos!


----------



## Carly Rae (Jan 5, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## Carly Rae (Jan 14, 2016)

Willow's Muzzle.


----------



## Carly Rae (Jan 17, 2016)

I'd hate to run into his web by mistake...


----------



## Carly Rae (Jan 18, 2016)

More photos



Found another spider. In a tree with heaps of other spiders.... Creepy. I didnt have my Macro lens on so I had to get really close.. Ehh, spiders creep me out. Its super grainy, It was getting dark and I lightened the picture and lost quality. Oops.


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 18, 2016)

Do you know what kind of spiders those are? Are they poisonous?

Yea, spiders "get to" me too. It's really rough (and sometimes funny - unless you are the leader) to be the leader in a group of riders or even when driving here in NC. Why? You get to deal w/ all the spider webs and yes, sometimes they still have the spider sitting in it!!


----------



## Carly Rae (Jan 19, 2016)

They are an Australian Golden Orb Spider, They are venomous, but they are not toxic to humans and they are known to be a non aggressive group of spider which is good haha. They are everywhere here, mostly little ones up in trees out of our way.

Ahh! That would be horrible to have one actually on you! If I run into webs I am running around screaming like a lunatic making sure there is no spider on me haha. Luckily I have never had a spider on me before. I am actually terrified of Preying mantises. One night I had my friend over and I had my door open (I live downstairs away from the house in our rumpus room, My parents divided a huge section off for my sister, she moved out now its mine) Anyway I jumped across my bed and right at my door was this huge mantis! I screamed so loud, jumped across my bed and went face first on the ground on the other side of my bed. Nasty creatures. Then my friend picked him up and tortured me with it putting it near me,

I have to admit, these spiders are ADORABLE! Id so own one! These arent mine they are off the internet


----------



## Jill (Jan 20, 2016)

They're adorable!


----------



## Carly Rae (Jan 21, 2016)

More photos haha. From this morning





Toby


----------



## Carly Rae (Jan 24, 2016)

Here are some from yesterday afternoon.

I cant choose which one of these I like best

And this is our Paddock Basher. Its the car I am learning in out in the paddock haha. Obviously not for the road haha, It has no brakes or mirrors. But It does the job. We have had it for years now, my brother and sister learned i it. It has been crashed so many times and it has had so many tire replacements. It had been sitting out in overgrown grass for 4 years and then we went and got it out last year and dad filled it up and it started right away. Its a Toyota corolla



I am going to repaint it with a heap of people. Thats what we do to paint it, have like 6 people at once painting what ever they want. Great fun.


----------



## Carly Rae (Jan 24, 2016)

We have a severe thunderstorm heading our way. Soon the rain will be bucketing down. Of course, i got photos before it came haha.

And this is what Lacey thinks of it. Poor baby.


----------



## Carly Rae (May 28, 2016)

.


----------



## Carly Rae (May 28, 2016)

OH! Also, I got these ones of Toby being a silly boy. The boys are always making me laugh






And just look at the filth on him! It is so painful to look at them when they roll in the mud after hours of hacking big burrs out of their manes and tails and making them look all pretty. Then they throw all my work into the dirt... Literally. Maybe the photo is expressing his emotions "Haha human! I win!"


----------



## lucky seven (Jun 5, 2016)

Your photos always make me smile, please keep them coming.


----------



## Carly Rae (Jun 9, 2016)

Thank you so much Lucky seven





Today Texas was pulling some faces


----------



## Leeloo (Jun 24, 2016)

Beautiful Pictures!!


----------



## Carly Rae (Jun 24, 2016)

Aw, Thank you Leeloo!! I appreciate it


----------



## paintponylvr (Jun 30, 2016)

LOVE the one of Texas "smiling"...


----------



## Carly Rae (Jun 30, 2016)

Thanks Paula!

That reminds me I have more photos to share !


----------



## Carly Rae (Jun 30, 2016)

So my horses are currently mud monsters.

I cleaned up Kevin 2 weeks ago, he had a bath and was spotless. We had a battle doing that. He didnt like the brush because he was covered in clumps of mud and huge burs twisted up in his wooly coat, and all through his mane. He even had mud clumps on his eye lashes. So I guessed the brush was hurting, so I did as much as I could on all the burs, and I bathed him. Then I spent all weekend while it was raining doing everything I could to keep him from getting muddy. I succeeded. Then the rain stopped and everything dried up. I let him out in the house yard... Then it poured down rain. And I swear Kevin just dived into that mud.





Oh well. Horses will be horses lol.

ANYWAY. Photos.






..............My uploading site just crashed again...Grr... I'll try upload the others later.


----------



## paintponylvr (Jul 2, 2016)

that pic above is GREAT!


----------



## Carly Rae (Jul 5, 2016)

Thank you again Paula! I have SO many photos that I want to share, but my uploading program is driving me mad lol!


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jul 10, 2016)

i was going to comment on your 1 st pics, but decidedd to wait. you r talented, eep the pics coming


----------



## Carly Rae (Jul 16, 2016)

Thank you so much jeanniecogan!

I'll try get a few more up soon! I am a Volunteer Photographer at an animal shelter now! I start next week


----------



## paintponylvr (Jul 17, 2016)

You may want to keep your options open, but with the talent you already possess, I think you could make a serious go of professional photography!

and the Volunteer photographing looks great on ANY RESUME, for anything, IMHO.


----------

